# Text-to-speech program that works this way: commandline.exe "text to pronounce..."



## outmarcus (Aug 27, 2005)

Is there a TTS (text-to-speech) program that work in command line with text as parameter (commandline.exe "text to pronounce...") and that supports SAPI5 compliant voices?


----------

